
2π - rnl
https://github.com/const-io/two-pi
======
xcombelle
it is used to called tau and will be enable as math.tau in python 3.6.

------
devnonymous
Nice ! with tests, good quality documentation and examples as well ! ...and
what's great is they also provide a whole bunch of similar math libraries !

[https://github.com/const-io](https://github.com/const-io)

A must-have for every self-respecting modern full-stack developer !

